# Manteigas / Covão d'ametade



## c.bernardino (20 Abr 2016 às 00:35)

Amigos, 

Alguém conhece meteo/climatologicamente este local?

Eu queria ir lá *acampar* com o meu filho de 10 anos , rapazola perfeitamente saudável, mas cá em casa chamam-me maluco... que aquilo é muito frio... deve ser no inverno mas agora???

Vou no próximo fim de semana, as previsões não são más...principalmente de 24 para 25.

Alguém sabe se aquilo é suportável nesta fase do ano? temos material razoável!

opinem! se conhecerem o local...

Obrigado


----------



## AnDré (20 Abr 2016 às 00:51)

c.bernardino disse:


> Amigos,
> 
> Alguém conhece meteo/climatologicamente este local?
> 
> ...



Nada que já não tivesse pensado! Deve ser muito bom acampar ali. Mas deve ter cá umas inversões térmicas... Assim que o sol desaparecer.... 

Dada a quantidade de precipitação que tem caído na Serra da Estrela (em especial nas últimas horas), o Covão deve estar bem alagado.


----------



## c.bernardino (20 Abr 2016 às 10:03)

Obrigadão André, tb tenho o receio da água.

Por isso queria ter a opinião de alguém mais local... que tenha estado lá mais vezes que eu....

aalguém conhece bem o local? opinem pf..


----------



## PedroMAR (20 Abr 2016 às 10:16)

Posso dizer que foi um dos locais onde mais gostei de acampar. 
Acampei lá vários anos, na altura do carnaval, (NEVE ESTRELA). Houve um ano que até tomei banho no rio, bem gelado. Aproveita bem esse sitio e se possível os trilhos a Norte.


----------

